# My how my collection has grown :) (VERY PIC HEAVY)



## dolcekatiana (Dec 30, 2008)

I just started getting into makeup this past July. I decided to take pics to see how my collection had grown since then and I figured I may as well share it with you guys. I love looking at other people's collections so I hope you enjoy! I think I have all the basics covered and then some. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Face Stuff: Fix+, Studio Fix Fluid NW20, Studio Fix Fluid NW30, Clinique Superbalanced in Vanilla, Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium






Concealers: BeneFit Boi-ing 02, Make Up For Ever Concealer Palette #1, Make Up For Ever Full Cover Extreme Camo Cream #6, Dior Skinflash Radiance Booster Pen in Candle Light, Clinique Line Smoothing Concealer in Moderately Fair, Lorac Undercover Lover in UL2





Cheek Stuff: Bobbi Brown Gold Shimmerbrick, NARS Laguna, NARS Orgasm, So Ceylon MSF, Petticoat MSF, Bobbi Brown Bronzing Powder in Medium, Clinique True Bronze in Sunkissed





Eyeshadows: Urban Decay Ammo Palette, My Coastal Scents Palette filled with MAC shadows: Shroom, Ricepaper, Naked Lunch, Sable, Satin Taupe, Brule, Wedge, Espresso, Woodwinked, Electra, Knight Divine, Carbon





Eye Bases: Painterly Paint Pot, Urban Decay Primer Potioin, Too Faced Shadow Insurance, Pearl Cream Color Base, Base Light Paint





Eyeliners + Mascaras: Blacktrack Fluidline, L'Oreal Voluminous Carbon Black, Plushlash in Plushblack, Beige-ing Shadestick(randomly throwin in lol), Smolder Eye Kohl, Teddy Eye Kohl





Lippies: Viva Glam 1 l/s, Viva Glam V l/s, Myth l/s, Bare Slimshine, Trish McEvoy Luxe Moisture Balm, NARS Orgasm l/g, NARS Greek Holiday l/g, C-Thru Tinted l/g





The Brushes: 187, 129, Coastal Scents Italian Badger Buffer Brush, Clinique Powder/Bronzer Brush, Sonia Kashuk Angled Blush Brush, Sephora Concealer Brush, 239, 219, 209, 217, 224, Coastal Scents Pink Kabuki (not pictured)





Randoms: Smashbox PhotoFinish Primer, Estee Lauder Spotlight Skin Tone Perfector, Odd Couple e/s, Virgin Isle CCB, Sephora Eyelash Curler, Dirty MAC eye pencil sharpener, Sephora Brow/Lash Comb


----------



## themarymac (Dec 30, 2008)

Yummy! A very nice collection


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great collection...It will be out of hand like the rest of ours in no time...


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 30, 2008)

Great collection! I love "traincase" eye candy.


----------

